# NORTH VANCOUVER | Park West | 23 fl | T/O



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Park West at Lions Gate is a new condo development by Keltic Canada Development currently under construction at 1633 Capilano Road, North Vancouver. The development is scheduled for completion in 2022. Sales for available units range in price from $699,900 to over $1,302,900. Park West at Lions Gate has a total of 258 units. Sizes range from 513 to 1266 square feet.










https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/park-west-at-lions-gate


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

IMG_2244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20191228_121425 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20191228_121436 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20191228_121444 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20191228_121906 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20191228_121908 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20191228_121910 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0589 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0590 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Sleek designs. Loving the progress photos. 👍


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

